
Derek Lowe on Theranos and its blood test machine - semi-extrinsic
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2015/10/15/theranos-and-its-blood-test-machine
======
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you submit to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
Ah, sorry, fixed.

